# Google- IBS mistaken for another digestive condition - KABC-TV



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*IBS mistaken for another digestive condition*
*KABC-TV*
Some patients diagnosed with *irritable bowel syndrome* may actually have a new, easily treated digestive condition. Embed. http://abc7.com/video/embed/?pid=122697. KABC.

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

